# ibook tres lent et bruit inquiétant disque dur



## gunclub (9 Juillet 2007)

comme je le note dans l'intitulé mon ibook (G3) est devenu tres lent , se gèle et un bruit inquiétant provient du disque dur (grésillement inhabituel).j'ai vérifié avec le disque d'install n°1 mais n'ai rien trouvé à part "keys out of order" écrit en rouge. ça sent la fin ?


----------



## stephaaanie (9 Juillet 2007)

gunclub a dit:


> comme je le note dans l'intitulé mon ibook (G3) est devenu tres lent , se gèle et un bruit inquiétant provient du disque dur (grésillement inhabituel).j'ai vérifié avec le disque d'install n°1 mais n'ai rien trouvé à part "keys out of order" écrit en rouge. ça sent la fin ?



Oui, pas de doute ça sent la fin.
Donc vérifie tes sauvegardes tant qu'il est encore possible. Fais-en des impeccables.
Puis essaie de réparer le disque d'après le disque d'install, mais à plusieurs reprises. Des fois, au bout d'une dizaine d'opérations, il réussit a réparer le volume.
Sinon, et bien il peut claquer à tout moment ton DD, va falloir te préparer à le changer.


----------



## divoli (9 Juillet 2007)

Pas mieux.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=13628-fr


----------



## kertruc (10 Juillet 2007)

Pas mieux...

C'est le moment de tout sauvegarder !!!

Ensuite tu cherches un tuto et tu changes ton disque dur, c'est long mais faisable.


----------



## anneee (10 Juillet 2007)

http://www.sterpin.net/ddibookdual.htm

mais je ne suis pas certain que ce soit bien ton modèle d'ibook


----------



## gunclub (10 Juillet 2007)

merci pour vos réponses-je me prépare à l'opération...:affraid:
j'ai effectivement trouvé le tuto en question, même si les mac présentés ressemblent au mien il y a toujours un truc pas pareil - G4 pour G3, dual pour un non-dual. 
moi c'est un G3 800mHz, 20 GO
puis je le remplacer neanmoins par un 40GO, si la taille est la même ?


----------



## kertruc (10 Juillet 2007)

Si si, le tiens c'est le m&#234;me que sur le tuto du haut.

Dual, c'est dual USB, c'est &#224; dire qu'il y a deux prises USB...

Tu peux m&#234;me mettre un 200Go si tu veux, c'est standard les disques de portables... (enfin, je dis &#231;a mais peut-&#234;tre qu'il y a une limite de taille que l'ordi peut voir comme sur les iMacs G3).
En tout cas, 40Go, c'est s&#251;r et certain que &#231;a passe... tu peux m&#234;me mettre beaucoup plus...


----------



## Grug (10 Juillet 2007)

gunclub a dit:


> merci pour vos réponses-je me prépare à l'opération...:affraid:
> j'ai effectivement trouvé le tuto en question, même si les mac présentés ressemblent au mien il y a toujours un truc pas pareil - G4 pour G3, dual pour un non-dual.
> moi c'est un G3 800mHz, 20 GO
> puis je le remplacer neanmoins par un 40GO, si la taille est la même ?


40 Go, sans probl&#232;me.
plus je ne sais pas&#8230;
en general il est deconseill&#233; de mettre de trop gros disque sur ce type de portable (&#231;a chauffe


----------



## gunclub (11 Juillet 2007)

j'avais pas pensé à la chauffe effectivement...je vais donc partir sur un 40 GO ; par contre une fois le remplacement fait y à quelque chose à faire à part le disque d'installation ?


----------



## Grug (11 Juillet 2007)

Bien faire gaffe &#224; remettre tous les vis, et  tout bien reinstaller etc&#8230;
(bref neuf et sans syst&#232;me install&#233


----------



## gunclub (11 Juillet 2007)

ah oui j'ai trouvé un 40GO ,même gamme que le mien, mêmes dimensions , mais avec une différence: son type d'interface est ATA-133 ( le mien c'est ATA-100).
ça n'a aucune incidence ?


----------



## rezba (11 Juillet 2007)

non, tu peux y aller, les interfaces sont compatibles.
Mais pour le m&#234;me prix ou quasi, tu devrais pouvoir mettre un 80 Go, non ?
En 5200 tm, &#231;a chauffera pas beaucoup plus que le 20.


----------



## divoli (11 Juillet 2007)

Si tu décides de changer le DD toi-même, fais bien attention de ne pas arracher le micro-connecteur du bouton marche-arrêt. J'en connais qui se sont fait avoir...


----------



## rezba (11 Juillet 2007)

anneee a dit:


> http://www.sterpin.net/ddibookdual.htm
> 
> mais je ne suis pas certain que ce soit bien ton modèle d'ibook



Perso, je te conseille ce tuto : plus détaillé.
Et surtout, éloigne enfants et chats, prends des feuilles de papier, dessine ce que tu démontes, et pose les vis sur les dessins au fur et à mesure.




Et va doucement en déclipsant.


----------



## gunclub (11 Juillet 2007)

ben je suis prêt à essayer plus gros- même si c'est vrai que le côté gauche du mac est toujours bien chaud...


----------



## rezba (11 Juillet 2007)

gunclub a dit:


> ben je suis prêt à essayer plus gros- même si c'est vrai que le côté gauche du mac est toujours bien chaud...



Tatata. Un admirable de Jeffrey Lee Pierce ne craint pas le chaud.


----------



## Grug (11 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Perso, je te conseille ce tuto : plus détaillé.
> Et surtout, éloigne enfants et chats, prends des feuilles de papier, dessine ce que tu démontes, et pose les vis sur les dessins au fur et à mesure.
> 
> 
> ...








Notons qu'il n'est pas utile de savoir dessiner  


plus serieusement, il faut effectivement du calme, de la place, et les p*tains de *tournevis adapt&#233;s !

*
(perso il me reste 3 vis, &#224; vendre, pas cher


----------



## gunclub (11 Juillet 2007)

merci pour le tuto et pour tout !


----------



## gunclub (11 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tatata. Un admirable de Jeffrey Lee Pierce ne craint pas le chaud.



ah un rescapé !!! 
comme quoi le trash-blues mène à tout...
en attendant de recevoir mon disk et mes galères futures voici une invit:
http://marcsastre.wordpress.com/wp-admin/


----------



## rezba (11 Juillet 2007)

gunclub a dit:


> ah un rescapé !!!
> comme quoi le trash-blues mène à tout...
> en attendant de recevoir mon disk et mes galères futures voici une invit:



Tu sais que là, tu donnes l'invit à tous les lecteurs de ce fil ?


----------



## Souvaroff (11 Juillet 2007)

Grug a dit:


> [/B]
> (perso il me reste 3 vis, &#224; vendre, pas cher ;)[/QUOTE]
> 
> Il te restait trois vis apr&#232;s le remontage? :D


----------



## Grug (11 Juillet 2007)

yep, classique, mais bon tout est tellement serr&#233; que je n'ai pas remont&#233; pour les remettre.


----------



## gunclub (11 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tu sais que là, tu donnes l'invit à tous les lecteurs de ce fil ?


oui, bon y a rien de confidentiel non plus - au contraire. 
mais la bonne adresse c'est celle-là: http://marcsastre.wordpress.com/


----------



## gunclub (23 Juillet 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Il te restait trois vis apr&#232;s le remontage?


&#233;videmment j'ai arrach&#233; le connecteur ! 
mais bon c'est r&#233;par&#233; et remont&#233;...
je dois juste red&#233;marrer avec le cd d'installation ?


----------



## stephaaanie (24 Juillet 2007)

gunclub a dit:


> évidemment j'ai arraché le connecteur !



Héhé. 

Sinon, la réponse est oui : tu installes ton sytème à partir des CD d'install', après avoir vérifié que ton nouveau DD est bien formaté comme il faut.


----------

